# A tribute to Nikki McCray..



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Born*: December 17, 1971
*Hometown:* Collierville, Tennessee
*Education: * Bachelor's degree in sports *marketing*/education from Tennessee (1995)
*Occupation:* Professional basketball player
*Position:*Guard, Washington Mystics, Women's National Basketball Association (WNBA) 
*Height:*5 feet 11 inches
*Future plans:* Start her own foundation or work in a *sports marketing department * :greatjob:











> CHICAGO (AP) - Chicago Sky forward Nikki McCray, a two-time Olympic gold medalist, announced her retirement Wednesday after an eight-year career in the WNBA.
> 
> McCray, a U.S. Olympian in 1996 and 2000, played in 11 games for the Sky after signing with the expansion team as a free agent in the offseason.
> After beginning her professional career with the ABL's Columbus Quest in 1996, McCray joined the WNBA two years later with the Washington Mystics, where she led the team in scoring, 3-point percentage and assists.
> ...








 















> A two-time Olympic gold medalist in 1996 and 2000, McCray has also earned gold medals at the 1999 U.S. Olympic Cup, 1998 World Championship and 1993 World Championship Qualifying Tournament. She was a member of the 1995-96 USA Basketball Women's National teams that compiled a combined 60-0 record.










*"This is a great time to be a girl. Just look around at all of the things that you can achieve—from playing in the WNBA to being an astronaut to being President. Find something that you like to do, whether it is a sport, school, music, or something else, give it your best effort, and you will succeed—that's Girl Power!"
- Nikki McCray*​
Thank You Nikki! :cheers:


----------

